# Here's my Stupid Question girl or boy?



## keli21 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi again can you tell me if our baby goat is a girl or boy? our friend that was watching our goats said girl and today we got a good look and I think maybe boy
thanks for any help!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What does the underside look like? It is looking like a boy to me but there is a blurry area that makes me not positive.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

agree - looks like boy - but will have testicles ... can you reach under there


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

That would be a little boy, bum hole only!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

If its a male but been wethered you won't find testicles or a scrotal sac. Look under the tail, if you see the anal opening and a smooth area below with no other opening its a male. Females and an anal opening and a vulva. Another way to tell is to watch it pee. Standing is a male, squatting is female.


----------



## keli21 (Dec 19, 2012)

I did see under and there is what looks like testicles but they are not round?? should it be? and if its a girl would there be nothing there?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Testicles aren't round. If it is female, you should only see teats.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Boy...how old? Testicles may not have dropped yet, so they may not be round...


----------



## keli21 (Dec 19, 2012)

it was born last saturday


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

You will see a small sac of skin hanging about an inch if its a male. Just watch him for a little bit and he will pee for you. This will give you a definite answer


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That's, without a doubt, a buckling.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Boys piddle in the middle!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Girls: Two holes under tail.

Boys: One hole under tail.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

That's a boy. You can look at his belly, just behind the navel, towards the hind end, should be his sheath, the penis is held inside the sheath.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Boys have a ball in the middle of his tummy..its his pee spot....girls pee from behind..so watch and see if it squat and pees out the back or spreads legs a little and pees from tummy area


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I just reread this thread and its too funny i can only imagine what the non goaters that happen by end up thinking :ROFL:


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

keren said:


> Boys piddle in the middle!


:laugh::ROFL::laugh::ROFL::laugh::ROFL:

Piddle in the Middle....LMAO!!!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Please DON'T feel stupid. We had 2 kids last year (Our first kidding ever). I thought they were boys and gave them boy names. Then I looked again and was confused because they had little teats, so I gave them girl names. Then my daughters noticed that they peed from the middle of their belly and we redubbed them with the boy names again!


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Looks like buckling to me.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Boy... There's no vulva


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Piddle in the Middle, I LOVE THAT!

The squating to pee thing is not 100%. I have a boy goat that squats.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Dayna said:


> Piddle in the Middle, I LOVE THAT!
> 
> The squating to pee thing is not 100%. I have a boy goat that squats.


maybe he is just "confused"


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh yeah, the only stupid question is the one not asked, so ask away. We all started out as newbies not knowing a thing about goats and we all learned, and are still learning, by asking others questions.


----------



## keli21 (Dec 19, 2012)

We just got home from vacation last night and we went out to see our goats and the new baby in 2 feet of snow and a flash light, we had to see her. This morning I looked and said I think it's a boy! So his name is now Cruise as he was born when we were on our cruise 
This is a great thread and you all are great too. 
Thanks


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Cruise seems like the perfect name for this little boy!! Congrats on the new addition!!!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Dayna ... how on earth does your boy goat squat to pee? If you mean his back end squats a bit when he stretches out thats normal. 

He still piddles in the middle, right?


----------



## boerlover95 (Jan 24, 2013)

buck lol


----------



## vlinealpines (Sep 23, 2012)

keren said:


> Boys piddle in the middle!


"Piddle in the Middle" I am stealing that line. One week away from 4H meeting and trying to explain to little kids how to tell the sex. Perfect!


----------



## keli21 (Dec 19, 2012)

I went out to see Cruise this morning and he “piddled in the middle“. 
I stole it first.... LOL


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

congratulations on the baby boy


----------

